# What is the difference in Rutland Kwik-shot/creosote remover?



## BobUrban (Nov 17, 2011)

The creosote remover says it is for air tight stoves??  Will this work in non-epa stoves?  What is the difference and why is it different when they both say they do the same thing?

Thanks - Bob Urban

I have a VC Defiant and just curious if the Air tite stove stuff(Rutland Creosote Remover) will work in my stove.  Why/why not?


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 19, 2011)

By all means, check the contents, but I believe they all are trisodium phosphate.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2011)

The stove is considered an airtight stove. But it is also a stove that uses a catalytic converter and I would not risk wrecking the cat with the stuff. You would probably be alright to use it with the bypass open.

Look at the container to see if it says anything about using it in cat stoves.


----------

